# PICKLED 3 BEAN SALAD



## NorthernWinos (Jul 31, 2008)

This is so good....
open a jar when unexpected company shows up...pot lucks...or just enjoy!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~PICKLED 3 BEAN SALAD~~~~~~~~~~

PREPARE:
6-8 QUARTS COOKED BEANS [I use green &amp; yellow...don't use purple..it makes the juice pink]
3 CANS KIDNEY BEANS [RINSED]
5-6 WHITE ONIONS [SLICED]
2 LARGE GREEN BELL PEPPERS [SLICED]

BOIL:
1 QUART VINEGAR
2 CUPS LEMON JUICE [BOTTLED]
1 ½ CUPS SUGAR
MINCED GARLIC

ADD:
2 TABLESPOONS SALT
1 ½ CUP OIL
1 QUART WATER

STIR EVERYTHING TOGETHER...
HEAT...
FILL HOT STERILIZED JARS TO ½"...
WIPE RIMS...
TOP WITH STERILIZED LIDS...
PROCESS 15-20 MINUTES...

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds good NW...Possibly substitute some of the green bell peppers with some red and yellow to add more color ?


----------

